# Any old bulb for T-5 replacements?



## Hackerman (Dec 22, 2015)

I noticed my 8 bulb T5 fixture had 3 or 4 bulbs that were starting to dim. 

I grabbed a few temporary replacements from my 6 bulb T-5 fixture and replaced the dim ones.

However, when I replaced those first 3, I noticed that some of the other bulbs began to glow differently.

Is it a good idea to replace all bulbs under a single ballast when you replace even one?

I have heard that about standard fluorescent lights before.

And, is there any special bulb you recommend? I see the cheapo AgroMax for 5 or 6 bucks each. Are these fine?

It's the 4 foot, 6400k, veg bulb.

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't know which is why i didn't respond yesterday. I believe if THG was here she and Duck would say cheap lights are fine. I know Hamster always orders from https://www.1000bulbs.com/  I just buy replacements at my local grow shop and they have cheap and expensive, i have done both... then the ballast blew, so I don't know. Aren't you glad I was helpful? lol


----------



## JBird325 (Jan 11, 2016)

Related but slightly off topic, are you doing a full cycle (Veg-Flow) under the T5s?


----------



## kaotik (Jan 11, 2016)

i prefer to replace both (2 light T5) at the same time.. even if i only need 1 (and keep ones with life -like my HPS- for emergency backup )
i have no reason to tell you for it though.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 11, 2016)

@JBird. No. I use T5 for flower only. I use HPS for bloom.

@kao. I have always heard that's the way to do it. Replace all bulbs under that same ballast. I wonder how many ballasts the Hydrofarm 8 bulb unit uses. I have never head of a ballast serving more than 2 bulbs but there's only 2 switches so I assumed there were only 2 ballasts (serving 4 bulbs each). Hmmm? May need to go check this one out.


----------

